# My Kind Of Sign (Warning: Politically Controversial)



## Tom (Dec 21, 2010)

Friend sent me this one. Sums up my views completely.


----------



## onarock (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats great, Ive seen this before but a bit different.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Dec 21, 2010)

That... is hilarious.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome. Tom I am sure you know how us Arizonanians roll in the wild west


----------



## John (Dec 22, 2010)

great sign tom, i can't make out the address though.lol


----------



## Cameron (Dec 22, 2010)

i had that picture as my desktop background for months. i love it!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 22, 2010)

That is great, I love it.


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 22, 2010)

lol... love it.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 22, 2010)

Totally and completely _*not*_ politically correct!

And I agree with every word of it!


----------



## Balboa (Dec 22, 2010)

Amen

Gun loving liberal here. A rare breed indeed.


----------



## onarock (Dec 22, 2010)

Balboa said:


> Amen
> 
> Gun loving liberal here. A rare breed indeed.



Here, here! Actually Balboa, in my neck of the woods its quite common. Gun loveing leberals as far as the eyes can see. And the other party.......? Well, their about as common as yniphora. A true paradise.


----------



## Isa (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL very funny


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2010)

When I move to hawaii, I am gonna have to find a conservative enclave there.


----------



## Smithen (Dec 22, 2010)

Awsome, I have to show this to my brother now lol.

Tyler


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 22, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2010)

welcome back peanutbutter, how was the ban?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 22, 2010)

It was so-so. Not my favorite. Suppose that means I shouldn't have been posting so much spam. You live, you learn.


----------



## Balboa (Dec 22, 2010)

onarock said:


> Balboa said:
> 
> 
> > Amen
> ...



Dang Man,
Stop trying to tempt me with that little slice of heaven, I could never afford it.


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

Balboa and Onarock. You two are both nuts. A gun loving liberal? That's an oxymoron. Your either a closet republican or you secretly really don't want everyone to have guns.


----------



## DeanS (Dec 22, 2010)

To all those paranoid democrats...here is your reality


----------



## Kristina (Dec 22, 2010)

Freaking hilarious! 

I could care less who does and does not have a gun (I have several myself.) I however care very much that the government already has way too much control over my life and I do NOT want them to have any more. That is my opinion. The Second Amendment gave us the right to bear arms. End of story.


----------



## Balboa (Dec 22, 2010)

Tom said:


> Balboa and Onarock. You two are both nuts. A gun loving liberal? That's an oxymoron. Your either a closet republican or you secretly really don't want everyone to have guns.



ROFL

no, we're true liberals, and you're likely a false conservative. 

Liberalism is about personal freedom above all else, government shall not tell me what I can and cannot do, whether it be own firearms, own tortoises, get a hummer from my wife, etc..

Conservatism is about fighting change, reinforcement of traditional values at the expense of personal freedom, etc.. Big Brother Knows Best..... (ok that's a little bit of a charged reference)

Its just that the convoluted state of modern politics has pidgeon holed many people into one of two choices, and in reality these descriptors of political ideology are missused and adopted by individuals of radically different mindset.

Really should stay off political discussions, people are even more stubborn about it than religion. LOL

If anyone has never done it this quick little survey may be enlightening. Sometimes people are shocked by a realization of where they truly stand on the political spectrum.

http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz

I actually score as a liberal who is borderline on being a libertarian. 

Well enough of that soapbox, but with my last breath,

"Give me liberty, or give me death!"


----------



## onarock (Dec 22, 2010)

Tom said:


> Balboa and Onarock. You two are both nuts. A gun loving liberal? That's an oxymoron. Your either a closet republican or you secretly really don't want everyone to have guns.



Ha, there is more that unites us than divides us Tom.



Balboa said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Balboa and Onarock. You two are both nuts. A gun loving liberal? That's an oxymoron. Your either a closet republican or you secretly really don't want everyone to have guns.
> ...



Balboa, PERFECTLY SAID.


----------



## mango matto (Dec 22, 2010)

"Liberalism is about personal freedom above all else, government shall not tell me what I can and cannot do, whether it be own firearms, own tortoises, get a hummer from my wife, etc." 

I think this is what the founding fathers intended and true conservatives really want as well. Unfortunately we the people have stood by for so long and let politicians warp and distort things. I hate it that there is always some new legislation for one thing or another. There is always somebody that thinks they know a better way for us to live out our lives. BTW I love the sign, other that the fact that it's an invitation for gun thieves...


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

Balboa and Onarock, funny how we both want the same thing, but each perceive one side or the other as standing for that while we perceive the other side as opposing it. If one were to define my political point of view it would be very libertarian. You guys think the libs want to give you personal freedom while I think they want to take it away (Gun bans for example. Why on earth would anyone with good intentions want to disarm the good guys?). You think the repubs want to take away personal freedom and I think they stand for more of that than the libs. The truth is I detest about half of what each party CLAIMS to stand for and loathe the hypocrisy of both of them. I just perceive one party as the lesser of two EVILS. But not by much...

To both political parties, I say: Leave my money alone. Stop giving my money to criminals and lazy bums. Leave my guns, animals, property and body alone. And stop giving yourselves raises, especially since you are doing a DISMAL job of enforcing and following the Constitution of the United States Of America, that you swore to uphold!!!


----------



## mango matto (Dec 22, 2010)

> Balboa and Onarock, funny how we both want the same thing, but each perceive one side or the other as standing for that while we perceive the other side as opposing it. If one were to define my political point of view it would be very libertarian. You guys think the libs want to give you personal freedom while I think they want to take it away (Gun bans for example. Why on earth would anyone with good intentions want to disarm the good guys?). You think the repubs want to take away personal freedom and I think they stand for more of that than the libs. The truth is I detest about half of what each party CLAIMS to stand for and loathe the hypocrisy of both of them. I just perceive one party as the lesser of two EVILS. But not by much...
> 
> To both political parties, I say: Leave my money alone. Stop giving my money to criminals and lazy bums. Leave my guns, animals, property and body alone. And stop giving yourselves raises, especially since you are doing a DISMAL job of enforcing and following the Constitution of the United States Of America, that you swore to uphold!!!


That's what I was trying to say, I couldn't agree more. Unfortunately we are all being taken advantage of by the greedy hypocrite politicians.


----------



## onarock (Dec 22, 2010)

Tom said:


> Balboa and Onarock, funny how we both want the same thing, but each perceive one side or the other as standing for that while we perceive the other side as opposing it. If one were to define my political point of view it would be very libertarian. You guys think the libs want to give you personal freedom while I think they want to take it away (Gun bans for example. Why on earth would anyone with good intentions want to disarm the good guys?). You think the repubs want to take away personal freedom and I think they stand for more of that than the libs. The truth is I detest about half of what each party CLAIMS to stand for and loathe the hypocrisy of both of them. I just perceive one party as the lesser of two EVILS. But not by much...
> 
> To both political parties, I say: Leave my money alone. Stop giving my money to criminals and lazy bums. Leave my guns, animals, property and body alone. And stop giving yourselves raises, especially since you are doing a DISMAL job of enforcing and following the Constitution of the United States Of America, that you swore to uphold!!!



Tom, I would add: repeal the patriot act, reform campaign finance, end all foreign aid (untill we get our situation correct), end lobbying, reform education, abolish gun registration laws and get your religion and corporations out of OUR Government. I call this the tip, and there is much, much more. The 2 party system is a sham all its designed to do is maintain the status quo.


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

We are very much on the same page. Funny how you vote for a party that wants to take your guns away.


----------



## onarock (Dec 22, 2010)

Tom said:


> We are very much on the same page. Funny how you vote for a party that wants to take your guns away.
> [/quote
> 
> Its the evil I choose. Its funny how you vote for the party that feels Americans have too many civil libertys.


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

onarock said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > We are very much on the same page. Funny how you vote for a party that wants to take your guns away.
> ...


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 22, 2010)

Tom said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

That's what's so interesting to me PB. I've talked to Paul, and many others like him, and they just perceive these issues differently, yet we usually say we want the same things. It seems so clear to me AND him which party is the worse one. Each side has valid points and valid reasons for disagreeing with the other. I talk about these things pretty regularly with people on both sides, trying to get a feel for why people side one way or the other.

I just want government out of my business, pockets, house and gun safe and I vote for whoever I think moves me closer to that goal.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 23, 2010)

personally when I read in the paper (sorry force of habit) I haven't read an actual paper in years now, when ever I see a city wanting to ban something it is always a liberal city Ie: san francisco, currently wants to ban happy meals, pet stores among other things back east several liberal run cities want to ban all sweets and salty snacks in schools. the list goes on and on, so when I see someone say that republicans think people have to many civil liberties I always wonder what they are talking about.


----------



## onarock (Dec 23, 2010)

Tom said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 23, 2010)

[/quote]

Republicans and Democrats alike dont advocate smaller gov. Thats a myth. They just want to spend the money differently. Suggest to a republican that we spend less money thus decresing the size of goverment with the military and they will have a heart attack. 

*Sorry, but raising a military is in the Constitution and neccessary to keep people, like you and me, free to have this discussion. 

And the part of less intrusion is laughable. Its been republican legislation that fights a womans right to choose,

Choice is fine, but if I find the murder of an unborn child repugnant, why do I have to pay for it?

its been the republicans stance on getting their religion in our public schools. 

So on the other hand, religion is expressly banned from almost every public space now, where is my choice? If religion or prayer offends, look the other way as you do during an abortion. Unfortunately, this war on religion and the Founding Father's beliefs has turned into a simple war on Christianity and nothing more.

Its been the republicans that have given our local law enforcement power beyond belief. Funny, but I seem to remember a now quite infamous President saying he wants a civilian police force as well equipped and trained as the military...sounds like the SS to me. Been to an airport lately? That TSA has INCREDIBLE power now, sexual assault is on the menu, come on folks and bring your daughters!

Its been the republicans that try and tell me I cant use marijuana for medical reasons. Its the republicans that favor a failed drug war campaign on its own citizens. So, what should we do about illegal drugs in the US? Make it a free for all? That will only lead to MORE crackheads on unemployment that I have to support, but perhaps we can make Hawaii a drug free zone and send all the addicts there, I would be for that and would be happy to pay for several plane tickets.

And saying the patriot act not withstanding is crazy, since its been the biggest piece of legislature ever written to erode our civil libertys. Give me one example of how your civil liberties have been eroded by the Patriot Act. If it is so bad, I'm sure the current Administration would have had it totally repealed, they have had more than enough power to do so for the last two years...you know why they haven't..because it has worked. 

Its the republicans that try and tell people what they can and cant do in their own bedrooms. 

no one gives a rat's furry butt, what you do in your bedroom...it becomes a problems when I have to pay for your irresponsible actions of those that CHOOSE to engage in actions that could be dangerous. 

Sometimes I feel that republicans dont like most Americans. 

Wow, Kayne, is that you? GW, hates white people. Republicans hate American's.....that statement is idiotic and below even a liberal like yourself. 

I'm a true american. Gotta hear this one, give me your definition of a true American.

You want to have guns? Great, I dont care if you have a tank just keep it off my lawn. You want to have 10 wifes? Go for it. You want to smoke crack. Smoke all you want. You want to be gay and married or in the military? Fine by me, you pay taxes, you should be afforded the same rights as everyone else, or you should be tax exempt. You want to pray to your god? Go right on ahead, just keep it away from the stuff my tax dollars pay for. We have our political differences, but let it be known that I would proudly stand shoulder to shoulder with any of you if ever it was called upon us. Its our differences as well as our similarities that make us strong. Sharing wildly varying opinions has been the mechanism that has allowed us to open once shut doors to what can be possible in this country.
[/quote]

*got guns, would love a tank, one wife (she's all I want), no crack or other smoke for me, I pray but don't force it on others and have stood shoulder to shoulder with my service brothers and sisters...have you? just wondering (no accusations intended in that question) Do you really pay taxes? Just wondering, because it seems that almost 50% of Americans don't actually pay taxes when it's all said and done. hmmmmmm, would that mean they don't pay their fair share?


----------



## Annieski (Dec 23, 2010)

Totally agree--Dr. Todd. And if it was really soooooo bad---I don't think we would still have thousands trying to knock the door down----trying to get in!


----------



## TylerStewart (Dec 23, 2010)

exoticsdr said:


> You want to have guns? Great, I dont care if you have a tank just keep it off my lawn.



That's gotta be one of the best lines ever uttered on TortoiseForum.org. Great post LOL. 

I won't get much more into my political stances, I think most of you know them. Every time I do, it gets me in trouble here for some reason.


----------



## jackrat (Dec 23, 2010)

Love the sign,Tom.Sums up how I feel.


----------



## Balboa (Dec 23, 2010)

I swore I wasn't gonna let this drag me into a political debate, they go no where.

One more thing and I will hopefully stand true to it this time.

For me and most like minded I know, coming from working class, blue collar america, its about chosing between maintaining our gun rights versus putting food on our table. 

It is lovely how they've split the issues across the wrong lines, but it does "good" in forcing centrism on us, which is a logical and sensible place to be.

The controlling and driving elite of both parties are entirely detached from real world america. Totalitarians have a strong presence in both parties, like socialists versus fascists in Europe, its all in the rhetoric, end result is same, no freedom.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 23, 2010)

Well put exotics. I love how a lot of the freedoms people mention are only really freedoms when you only look at it from the one angle. Like freedom to not have religion in schools is only really "freedom" if you don't want religion in schools. If you do want it, then it's only fair that you be "free" to have religion in schools and to not have it in schools is then infringing on your right to "absolute freedom". People tend to define freedoms based on their wants not their rights. 

Also, the constitution never states that you have a right to absolute freedom, the right to create rights, etc.


----------



## onarock (Dec 23, 2010)

Republicans and Democrats alike dont advocate smaller gov. Thats a myth. They just want to spend the money differently. Suggest to a republican that we spend less money thus decresing the size of goverment with the military and they will have a heart attack. 

*Sorry, but raising a military is in the Constitution and neccessary to keep people, like you and me, free to have this discussion.

Did someone say they wantd to abolish the Military? I was stating spending less. 

And the part of less intrusion is laughable. Its been republican legislation that fights a womans right to choose,

Choice is fine, but if I find the murder of an unborn child repugnant, why do I have to pay for it?

Ha! Nice try. Republicans arent trying to say that they want to stop tax dollars from funding abortions, they are trying to overturn Roe V Wade. Nice spin Beck
its been the republicans stance on getting their religion in our public schools. 

So on the other hand, religion is expressly banned from almost every public space now, where is my choice? If religion or prayer offends, look the other way as you do during an abortion. Unfortunately, this war on religion and the Founding Father's beliefs has turned into a simple war on Christianity and nothing more.

Your choice is in your home, or at your church or on private property
Thomas Jefferson (a true visionary and founding father) said this: 
"Believing with you that religion is a matter which lies solely between man & his god, that he owes account to none other for his faith or his worship, that the legitimate powers of government reach actions only, and not opinions, I contemplate with sovereign reverence that act of the whole American people which declared that their legislature should make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof, thus building a wall of separation between church and state."

Its been the republicans that have given our local law enforcement power beyond belief. Funny, but I seem to remember a now quite infamous President saying he wants a civilian police force as well equipped and trained as the military...sounds like the SS to me. Been to an airport lately? That TSA has INCREDIBLE power now, sexual assault is on the menu, come on folks and bring your daughters!

Come on O'reilley Incredible power NOW?? LIke they didnt have incredible power durring the last administration LOL, wich, oh bye the way, were the ones who formed the TSA. I agree, those body scanners have to go

Its been the republicans that try and tell me I cant use marijuana for medical reasons. Its the republicans that favor a failed drug war campaign on its own citizens. So, what should we do about illegal drugs in the US? Make it a free for all? That will only lead to MORE crackheads on unemployment that I have to support, but perhaps we can make Hawaii a drug free zone and send all the addicts there, I would be for that and would be happy to pay for several plane tickets.

What should we do about illegal drugs in the U.S.? Legalize them. Our method or dealing with the problem is not workng. We incarcarate more people on earth right behind Russia and most are drug offences. I agree, that if they commit crimes to get said drugs they should pay a price, but drug use should not be a crime. If you want to put that in your body then go on and do it. I might ad that there are more alocohal related deaths in the US than all other drugs combined and that hanis substance that I never put in my body is legal. Ever been to Amsterdam? I'm sure you wont be shocked to learn that I have a few times and they dont have the same drug problems that we have in the U.S. They dont have legalized drugs, but they are tollerated meaning they use incarcaration as the very last option. We use it as the first option and prison building is a very fast growing industry in the US and that in itself is an problem.

And saying the patriot act not withstanding is crazy, since its been the biggest piece of legislature ever written to erode our civil libertys. Give me one example of how your civil liberties have been eroded by the Patriot Act. If it is so bad, I'm sure the current Administration would have had it totally repealed, they have had more than enough power to do so for the last two years...you know why they haven't..because it has worked. 

My personal civil liberties? Well at this moment I would say that I have no knowledge of my personal civil liberties being eroded, but that doesnt mean they havnt. With the patriot act you dont know that your civil liberties have been eroded untill your in handcuffs. As far as the patriot act working. I guess you believe more than I when it comes to what the government tells us and I'll leave it at that.

Its the republicans that try and tell people what they can and cant do in their own bedrooms. 

no one gives a rat's furry butt, what you do in your bedroom...it becomes a problems when I have to pay for your irresponsible actions of those that CHOOSE to engage in actions that could be dangerous. 
Thats great. 

But, there are certain red states that do care about what you do in your bedroom and they dont mention PAYING for the problems that arise. They just dont want you doing these acts becuase of morals not monitary.
Sometimes I feel that republicans dont like most Americans. 

Wow, Kayne, is that you? GW, hates white people. Republicans hate American's.....that statement is idiotic and below even a liberal like yourself. 

Kanye? What? Does GW hate white people? I dont get it. Anyway, I think I wrote Sometimes I feel that republicans dont like most americans. Nice trucation of my post HANNITY and the insertion of the word hate. I never said Republicans hate Americans Your truncation of my post is idiotic and below even a Republican like yourself**
I'm a true american. *Gotta hear this one, give me your definition of a true American.

Thats easy Websters definition of true American : (See post by Onarock) HA!

You want to have guns? Great, I dont care if you have a tank just keep it off my lawn. You want to have 10 wifes? Go for it. You want to smoke crack. Smoke all you want. You want to be gay and married or in the military? Fine by me, you pay taxes, you should be afforded the same rights as everyone else, or you should be tax exempt. You want to pray to your god? Go right on ahead, just keep it away from the stuff my tax dollars pay for. We have our political differences, but let it be known that I would proudly stand shoulder to shoulder with any of you if ever it was called upon us. Its our differences as well as our similarities that make us strong. Sharing wildly varying opinions has been the mechanism that has allowed us to open once shut doors to what can be possible in this country.
[/quote]

[/b]got guns, would love a tank, one wife (she's all I want), no crack or other smoke for me, I pray but don't force it on others and have stood shoulder to shoulder with my service brothers and sisters...have you? just wondering (no accusations intended in that question) Do you really pay taxes? Just wondering, because it seems that almost 50% of Americans don't actually pay taxes when it's all said and done. hmmmmmm, would that mean they don't pay their fair share? 
[/quote]

Pay taxes, never served, but have great respect for those who have and do. And, I would love to one day see a picture of you in your tank.
Take Care Doc


----------



## moswen (Dec 23, 2010)

haha, are you serious? are there really people like that in the world?

my family hunts so... if you don't have a gun it's only because you've sold your old one and you're about to go buy a new one. 

some people are redick.

i'm sorry, but if **any country in the world** decides to come invade the united states tomorrow and kill all of us for believing in GOD, how are we going to protect ourselves if not a single person in the united states owns a gun?


----------



## onarock (Dec 23, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Well put exotics. I love how a lot of the freedoms people mention are only really freedoms when you only look at it from the one angle. Like freedom to not have religion in schools is only really "freedom" if you don't want religion in schools. If you do want it, then it's only fair that you be "free" to have religion in schools and to not have it in schools is then infringing on your right to "absolute freedom". People tend to define freedoms based on their wants not their rights.
> 
> Also, the constitution never states that you have a right to absolute freedom, the right to create rights, etc.



Thats what PRIVATE SCHOOL is for. Public schools with public money should not inforce or reinforce ANY religons viewpoint. It has nothing to do with absolute freedom. Absolute freedom only works when your freedoms dont interfere with my freedoms and my freedoms dont interefere with yours. I keep my liberal "do what you like" beliefs out of your space and you keep your conservative "do what I like" beliefs out of mine.



moswen said:


> haha, are you serious? are there really people like that in the world?
> 
> my family hunts so... if you don't have a gun it's only because you've sold your old one and you're about to go buy a new one.
> 
> ...



People like who. If your referring to the 2 liberals that have posted here we both own guns. And one of us stated they were against gun registration (that would be me) I think most of the world believes in God, just not sure wich God your referring to. I think I also stated that I would stand Shoulder to Shoulder with any of you should the time arise.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, but telling me that even hinting at religious themes has no place in school does interfere with my freedoms and I fully believe to be unconstitutional. I'm not saying that kids should have to have nuns for teachers, but my kids should be able to learn about religion. It's not indoctrination, it's education. I agree that they should not reinforce or inforce specific religious viewpoints, but where in that statement of yours does it say they should avoid religion like the plague? Teachers should not have to worry about whether or not they can teach about the beliefs of islam, christianity, judaism, whatever if its an important part of the lesson which it often is when you start talking about political and historical events of significance and the motivations leading up to them.

I'm sorry, but this is not what private school is for, this is what public school is for. The government was founded with religion in place and religious freedom were most definitely on the founding fathers minds. I'm not advocating religion being taught in school, but you'd better believe it can be discussed. I see no reason kids should have to avoid saying "God" in the national anthem for instance. That's ludicrous. 

By the way, you missed the point of that post. It wasn't about religion in school, that was just a way to illustrate how both sides have "freedoms" that infringe on others based on their wants.


----------



## onarock (Dec 23, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> I'm sorry, but telling me that even hinting at religious themes has no place in school does interfere with my freedoms and I fully believe to be unconstitutional. I'm not saying that kids should have to have nuns for teachers, but my kids should be able to learn about religion. It's not indoctrination, it's education. I agree that they should not reinforce or inforce specific religious viewpoints, but where in that statement of yours does it say they should avoid religion like the plague? Teachers should not have to worry about whether or not they can teach about the beliefs of islam, christianity, judaism, whatever if its an important part of the lesson which it often is when you start talking about political and historical events of significance and the motivations leading up to them.
> 
> I agree that alot of history is based on the actions or indirect consequence of religion. I am only stating that the enforcement or reinforcement of ANY religons viewpoints has no place in public school.
> 
> ...



Agreed.
Happy holidays Peanutbutter


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 23, 2010)

Happy holidays onarock.

This is where I think it's good to differentiate between religions and churches. Churches should not be really discussed or talked about in public school, but I feel religions are just fine. So in my mind private schools are the appropriate place for churches while public schools are an appropriate place for religious topics.

Now back on topic! GUNS GUNS GUNS!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 23, 2010)

I believe in God, I believe in Private Ownership of Firearms Without Restrictions,I believe we are all over taxed and over fee'd,( they wont raise taxes but they will add a fee instead ) by the local, state, and the federal governments, And I believe in Maxine. Len


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 23, 2010)

*


onarock said:




Republicans and Democrats alike dont advocate smaller gov. Thats a myth. They just want to spend the money differently. Suggest to a republican that we spend less money thus decresing the size of goverment with the military and they will have a heart attack. 

Sorry, but raising a military is in the Constitution and neccessary to keep people, like you and me, free to have this discussion.

Click to expand...




onarock said:



Did someone say they wantd to abolish the Military? I was stating spending less. 

I never said a single word accussing you of wanting to abolish the military, though I have heard many on the left tell very loudly that they abhor the military. You were, however, talking about cutting funding, which would prevent the military from doing it's job. Funding for the military is set forth in the Constitution and I don't mind my tax dollars going to it. I do have a problem with funding things that ARE NOT in the Constitution, like no-end-in-sight unemployment benefits, bridges-to-nowhere, fake global warming studies, and reparations for peoples whom neither I nor anyone in my family have wronged. If it is not in the Constitution, I don't want it and don't want to have to pay for it. And the part of less intrusion is laughable. Its been republican legislation that fights a womans right to choose,

Choice is fine, but if I find the murder of an unborn child repugnant, why do I have to pay for it?

Ha! Nice try. Republicans arent trying to say that they want to stop tax dollars from funding abortions, they are trying to overturn Roe V Wade. Nice spin Beck

Thanks for the compliment, I like Glenn Beck. That said, this Conservative does NOT want my tax dollars going for abortions (except those where the mother is in danger, or in the cases of rape or incest). Now for those folks squeezing out puppy after puppy so they can get more free money from the gov'ment....scammers one and all. You should learn where babies come from, how they are made and what personal responsibility is and we can solve the abortion problem once and for all.

its been the republicans stance on getting their religion in our public schools. 

So on the other hand, religion is expressly banned from almost every public space now, where is my choice? If religion or prayer offends, look the other way as you do during an abortion. Unfortunately, this war on religion and the Founding Father's beliefs has turned into a simple war on Christianity and nothing more.

Your choice is in your home, or at your church or on private property
Thomas Jefferson (a true visionary and founding father) said this: 
"Believing with you that religion is a matter which lies solely between man & his god, that he owes account to none other for his faith or his worship, that the legitimate powers of government reach actions only, and not opinions, I contemplate with sovereign reverence that act of the whole American people which declared that their legislature should make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof, thus building a wall of separation between church and state."

I totally agree with the Gentleman from Virginia! However, it's a convenient truth that his words have been truncated and mis-used by the welfare left for too long. From the Constitution: ....shall make no law respecting an ESTABLISHMENT of religion, or PROHIBITING the free exercise thereof.....this goes for all religions whether, catholicism, judiaism, hinduism or any other ISM. The government cannot MAKE you worship NOR PROHIBIT your worship. It seems the liberal left is always trying to do just the opposite.

Now since were on Jefferson, have a gander at this (if you dare):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_Statute_for_Religious_Freedom

We can quote Mr. Jefferson all day if you wish, the great thing about him, he wasn't a hypocrite..he often referred to God and both praised and castigated Christianity, but stood pat in his religious beliefs on which this country was founded

been the republicans that have given our local law enforcement power beyond belief. Funny, but I seem to remember a now quite infamous President saying he wants a civilian police force as well equipped and trained as the military...sounds like the SS to me. Been to an airport lately? That TSA has INCREDIBLE power now, sexual assault is on the menu, come on folks and bring your daughters!

Come on O'reilley Incredible power NOW?? LIke they didnt have incredible power durring the last administration LOL, wich, oh bye the way, were the ones who formed the TSA. I agree, those body scanners have to go

Nobody has grabbed my Johnson in public until this administration took over....ahem, except my wife...maybe once or twice and she was only pretending to be a TSA employee or was it a nurse?

Its been the republicans that try and tell me I cant use marijuana for medical reasons. Its the republicans that favor a failed drug war campaign on its own citizens. So, what should we do about illegal drugs in the US? Make it a free for all? That will only lead to MORE crackheads on unemployment that I have to support, but perhaps we can make Hawaii a drug free zone and send all the addicts there, I would be for that and would be happy to pay for several plane tickets.

What should we do about illegal drugs in the U.S.? Legalize them. Our method or dealing with the problem is not workng. We incarcarate more people on earth right behind Russia and most are drug offences. I agree, that if they commit crimes to get said drugs they should pay a price, but drug use should not be a crime. If you want to put that in your body then go on and do it. I might ad that there are more alocohal related deaths in the US than all other drugs combined and that hanis substance that I never put in my body is legal. Ever been to Amsterdam? I'm sure you wont be shocked to learn that I have a few times and they dont have the same drug problems that we have in the U.S. They dont have legalized drugs, but they are tollerated meaning they use incarcaration as the very last option. We use it as the first option and prison building is a very fast growing industry in the US and that in itself is an problem.

So, let's take a little deeper look. When did the drug laws start? Under Nixon with the formation of the DEA? Not hardly, it all started in 1937 under a Democrat President and Democrat House and Senate....and why? for money!

As for Amsterdam...been there many times. Actually, lived close by while in the military in the early 80's...for 5 years. You are right, or were right....there was very little drug violence as defined here in the US, but there is plenty of violence perpetrated by drugged our freaks, sexually-transmitted diseases are rampant as well as an out of control welfare state and tax system to support it...but you probably didn't see that through the blue haze of a hash pipe.

And saying the patriot act not withstanding is crazy, since its been the biggest piece of legislature ever written to erode our civil libertys. Give me one example of how your civil liberties have been eroded by the Patriot Act. If it is so bad, I'm sure the current Administration would have had it totally repealed, they have had more than enough power to do so for the last two years...you know why they haven't..because it has worked. 

My personal civil liberties? Well at this moment I would say that I have no knowledge of my personal civil liberties being eroded, but that doesnt mean they havnt. With the patriot act you dont know that your civil liberties have been eroded untill your in handcuffs. As far as the patriot act working. I guess you believe more than I when it comes to what the government tells us and I'll leave it at that.

That's EXACTLY what I knew! Unfortunately, your type like to talk from the elite's talking points...so very sad.

Its the republicans that try and tell people what they can and cant do in their own bedrooms.

Click to expand...

*


onarock said:


> no one gives a rat's furry butt, what you do in your bedroom...it becomes a problems when I have to pay for your irresponsible actions of those that CHOOSE to engage in actions that could be dangerous.
> Thats great.
> 
> But, there are certain red states that do care about what you do in your bedroom and they dont mention PAYING for the problems that arise. They just dont want you doing these acts becuase of morals not monitary.
> ...



Pay taxes, never served, but have great respect for those who have and do. And, I would love to one day see a picture of you in your tank.
Take Care Doc
[/quote]

*GOD BLESS AMERICA!*


----------



## onarock (Dec 23, 2010)

The blue haze of a hash pipe LMAO. Ahh, fond memories. Totally off subject, but my 33 lb babcocki that layed 80+ eggs last year just started diggin her first nest of the season and its raining and my wife has our camera.


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 23, 2010)

onarock said:


> The blue haze of a hash pipe LMAO. Ahh, fond memories. Totally off subject, but my 33 lb babcocki that layed 80+ eggs last year just started diggin her first nest of the season and its raining and my wife has our camera.



Now THAT is sad!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 23, 2010)

DeanS said:


> To all those paranoid democrats...here is your reality



The caption for this pic is "Why first-cousins shouldn't marry"...


----------

